# What size of electric fan can be used to replace oe viscus fan?



## spinningpedals (Nov 12, 2010)

What size of electric fan can be used to replace oe viscus fan? Is everyone using 14" fans as i found 16"s too large for my 2001 Allroad 2.7t.

Thanks in advance

I know vast sells kits, I just don't know what size it is.


----------

